
Bill of Rights largely embodied uncontroversial traditional rights of Englishmen - privong
https://reason.com/archives/2016/01/31/the-bill-of-rights-revisited
======
pwg
Single page link: [https://reason.com/archives/2016/01/31/the-bill-of-rights-
re...](https://reason.com/archives/2016/01/31/the-bill-of-rights-
revisited/print)

For those who prefer to read the article whole, instead of arbitrarily split
into two pages.

